# Why no love for Specialized Roval Fusee Stars?



## macming (Dec 2, 2004)

I've been doing some research, and haven't found too many favourable reviews of the Specalized Roval Fusee stars.

I realized at 1750, they are not the lightest OR the stiffest wheelset out there. However, the set that came with my fiancee's bike seems like they roll reasonably well. The front hub spacing is narrower than a traditional setup (claimed 50% less frontal area). These wheels use DT aero lite spokes, and have hidden internal spoke nipples (I've only seen hidden spoke nipples on pretty top end wheelsets). 

To my understanding, all these design features should improve aerodynamic performance, while not be impacted too much by side wind. Does anyone have results of aero performance testings of these wheels?

Most of the weight is also concentrated in the middle of the wheels, thus not impacting acceleration as much.

With all that being said, I wouldn't run out and buy a set at the MSRP, but I don't consider them to be a bad wheelset either. 

What are your thoughts on why they are not too popular? Is it because Specialized didn't market them well enough? Too gimmicky?

Just a picture for quick reference:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Because they suck?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

High weight, low spoke count and really expensive doesnt win a lot of fans.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Also ugly as sin.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!! and all the other reasons already mentioned.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

All those reasons, plus, internal nipples means you have to pull the tire and tube off to true them, what a pain and from the look of it, the spokes are probably proprietary or very difficult to source, which is another pain. 

So:
Not stiff
Not light
Questionable aero
Not easy to maintain


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

So in short, they're not popular because they're the worst wheels ever? :lol:


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Why'd they name them Fussy? Was Unreliable already trademarked?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

twinkles said:


> Why'd they name them Fussy? Was Unreliable already trademarked?


I believe the original working name was "Specialized Roval Füglé Stars" but they couldn't get that past marketing.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Well I'm glad to hear they suck.

I'm generally not fussed about appearance but I have to draw the line with these: http://www.cycle-solutions.com/Roval-Fusée-Star-Wheelset-P2553.aspx

I wouldn't be very cool if they were good and that was the future look of bike wheels.


----------

